# Cant get John Deere 828D to start, help appreciated.



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All,
So I've just been fortunate to get a JD 828D machine free of charge!

Its not been used since last winter and was stored without any gas in it. Ive cleaned it up and it looks as good as new, just needed 2 new tires on which i picked up from Amazon.

Ive been trying to start it but not having much luck. I'm getting a good spark and gas is getting TO the carb but its just not firing up. I believe its the Tecumseh engine and have had a look around youtube and online but to no avail.

Would appreciate any help in trying to trouble shoot it
Thanks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

wow....that is clean ! have you tried a shot of starting fluid in the intake to see if it will make a kick to go ?


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

If it has good spark most likely carb. 
That is a nice ariens painted green


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to SBF fcat

I'd go for a small squirt of starting fluid to see if she pops.
When you pull it over does it feel like there's good compression ??


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, haven't tried starting fluid, can i just remove the carb and fire a bit of gas in the intake or should i get a can of starting fluid ?

I was tempted to just order a new carb on Amazon for 15 bucks and just replace it anyways.


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> :welcome: to SBF fcat
> 
> I'd go for a small squirt of starting fluid to see if she pops.
> When you pull it over does it feel like there's good compression ??


Thanks for the welcome yeah when i pull the manual cord there's definitely compression


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd look in the throat of the carb and make sure the throttle plate is opening as you open the throttle, set the throttle to hi, choke off/open, splash a little gas in the throat and close the choke and see if she fires up.
Always nice to have a can of starting fluid around and a bit easier and safer than trying to splash gas sideways into the throat but you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

if you go the splash of gas route ( a bit dangerous), i have had luck carefully putting a teaspoon or so directly in the plug hole, that was the only way my old 10.5 hp tech would start at the beginning of every season, was always fine after that.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't think I would trust a carb for $15. Also check fuel lines even and the primer line as well .


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

I just ordered a new carb from amazon, couldn't not do for 15 bucks! Gonna go get some starting fluid first thing in the morning and get this thing running i can always return the card to Amazon if the existing one just needs cleaning.

Quick question, the key switch on it, it has a single wire to it, Im getting a spark whether the key is turned to the right or the left, is this correct ? is it just a kill switch and ground something out to cut it out ?


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

69ariens said:


> I don't think I would trust a carb for $15. Also check fuel lines even and the primer line as well .


Well there's 399 4* reviews, there's about a dozen or so different ones on Amazon, original Tecumseh ones on ebay are only $25! this is the one i ended up buying actually https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N2HLDIY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

yes, if its not connected or faulty, you will have spark no matter what position the key is in, it just grounds the coil killing spark.


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

nwcove said:


> yes, if its not connected or faulty, you will have spark no matter what position the key is in, it just grounds the coil killing spark.


Ok then that does mean my switch is faulty but i can deal with that


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

When you prime it, do you get some fuel dripping or squirting out of the carb? you should.


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

GoBlowSnow said:


> When you prime it, do you get some fuel dripping or squirting out of the carb? you should.


Yes, it shoots out of the small hole in the side of the carb!


----------



## djc11369 (Feb 17, 2014)

69ariens said:


> I don't think I would trust a carb for $15. Also check fuel lines even and the primer line as well .



Would you feel better about it if somebody like JD took the same carb and slapped another $30 or more on top to put it in a bag with their name and part no. on it? Unfortunately this is the way it works and it's difficult to tell what's a quality item and what's the same junk with a premium slapped on it for a name. It'd make you sick to see what items are actually sold to manufacturers for, or cost to produce, and what they charge the customer.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

That machine should start/run/sputter on Carb or Brake cleaner if it's a fuel problem.....Propane even. But carb cleaner is cheap and you may already have that. If your going to Buy a carburetor, order a unit with Adjustable Jets. GLuck, J


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

fcat said:


> Yes, it shoots out of the small hole in the side of the carb!


You should see fuel dribbling out of the throat of the carb.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

djc11369 said:


> Would you feel better about it if somebody like JD took the same carb and slapped another $30 or more on top to put it in a bag with their name and part no. on it? ....


I'd feel better if the people who are replacing perfectly good OEM Tecumseh carbs with Chinese clones would give the Tecumsehs to me-I'll gladly clean/rebuild them and put them to good use.A full rebuild kit only costs me $8.


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

So i sent a shot of starter fluid into the intake this morning and it fired right up! 
I took the carb off, replaced the fuel hoses with new ones and put the new carb on which arrived this morning and she fired right up and purs like a kitten I'll probably rebuild the new carb and have it as a spare on the shelf 








http://tinypic.com/r/5wdp1l/9 

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

djc11369 said:


> Would you feel better about it if somebody like JD took the same carb and slapped another $30 or more on top to put it in a bag with their name and part no. on it? Unfortunately this is the way it works and it's difficult to tell what's a quality item and what's the same junk with a premium slapped on it for a name. It'd make you sick to see what items are actually sold to manufacturers for, or cost to produce, and what they charge the customer.


I wrote that because I bought a cheap carb for my tractor and two out of three carbs were bad. The two carbs ran great but both had float trouble. Nothing like going in the garage a few hrs later and see gas all over the floor.
I did read the amazon reviews and they do seem like they are good.


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

I am glade that it runs great fcat.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

69ariens said:


> I wrote that because I bought a cheap carb for my tractor and two out of three carbs were bad. The two carbs ran great but both had float trouble. Nothing like going in the garage a few hrs later and see gas all over the floor.
> I did read the amazon reviews and they do seem like they are good.


as they say stuff happens, I've read about screws being stripped out in new carbs too. have bought many cheap Chinese carbs and never had a problem. as was previously mentioned you'd be amazed what a company pays for something and how much mark up there is. back in the 60's I worked for Wegman's supermarkets, it was amazing all the groceries that had 100% or more mark up.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

Mike C. said:


> I'd feel better if the people who are replacing perfectly good OEM Tecumseh carbs with Chinese clones would give the Tecumsehs to me-I'll gladly clean/rebuild them and put them to good use.A full rebuild kit only costs me $8.


You can clean and rebuild to your hearts content, many still won't run as well after having that done, as a new one will. Nope. I just toss the old piece of crap Techumseh carbs once they are gummed up and corroded, and throw on a new clone as you say, and away I go. Life is too short to waste time on trying to ream out an old gummed up carb. I got things to do, I tell ya! Besides.. I recycle the old carbs.. throw them in the mental recycle scrap bin and they will be made into something else


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

She sounds good! Just like she should. Not a true purr.. more of a.. raspy putting is how I describe the sounds from the Techumseh engines. Don't you love it when those snowblowers like to creap backwards? Always a pet peeve of mine.


----------



## Mike C. (Jan 28, 2016)

GoBlowSnow said:


> You can clean and rebuild to your hearts content, many still won't run as well after having that done, as a new one will. Nope. I just toss the old piece of crap Techumseh carbs once they are gummed up and corroded, and throw on a new clone as you say, and away I go. Life is too short to waste time on trying to ream out an old gummed up carb. I got things to do, I tell ya! Besides.. I recycle the old carbs.. throw them in the mental recycle scrap bin and they will be made into something else


I'm very happy for you.Myself,I don't mind a challenge-I'm not in a big hurry.


----------



## JayzAuto1 (Jul 25, 2016)

fcat, Congratulations on a good job, but as I reread this thread, I noticed that you said "fuel squirted out of the small hole on the side of the carb", when you primed it....Did I read that correctly?? Did it come out of a spot in the carb, on the primer side, that you wouldn't know there was a hole there, unless fuel squirted out of it?? (OR, you rebuilt enough to know that's a vent)??? I believe that's an air bleed, and unless there is an obstruction further down that circuit, fuel should not squirt out during a priming event. Which may explain your recent troubles. Thanx, Jay


----------



## fcat (Jan 27, 2017)

JayzAuto1 said:


> fcat, Congratulations on a good job, but as I reread this thread, I noticed that you said "fuel squirted out of the small hole on the side of the carb", when you primed it....Did I read that correctly?? Did it come out of a spot in the carb, on the primer side, that you wouldn't know there was a hole there, unless fuel squirted out of it?? (OR, you rebuilt enough to know that's a vent)??? I believe that's an air bleed, and unless there is an obstruction further down that circuit, fuel should not squirt out during a priming event. Which may explain your recent troubles. Thanx, Jay


Yes you read correct, fuels squirted out of that vent hole when i primed it!

All good now though, thanks


----------

